# which shifter?



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

i have looked up the hurst shifter for the gto it is 370 dollars part#391-5065. i have also looked at the b&m rip shifter cost 175 dollars. has anyone used both or has an opinion on which is better? my mechanic says hurst is better but it is expensive any thoughts? tks


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

From what I've seen in the forums, the only way to go is the GMM. I'll be getting mine soon. Just my .02 :seeya:


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

do a search and you'll find the B&M is total CRAPOLA that you want to stay away from no matter what...

What? hurst FINALLY came out with their shifter? 

GMM is the way to go...http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-short-shift.php


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

GMM! Don't waste your time with anything else.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Have to disagree with the statements about the B&M. I've had one for 2 years and 20K miles -- and it has been rock solid. 

A number of people who have bitched about them either haven't installed them right: 

-- red Loctite, what's that?
-- RTV sealent? I used Shoe Goo instead...

or drive like morons:

-- this B&M's a piece of junk, I snapped the shifter off in my hand after 10,000 miles -- when I snapped the handle off the Hurst in my Trans Am, it took me 20,000 miles to do it

While I like the four bolt mounting of the GMM and other aspects of its design, I don't think it's worth the premium after driving both -- especially if you know how to read directions and install the B&M right. Not trying to pick a fight with anyone here -- as there's nothing wrong with the GMM at all -- I'm just getting tired of people bashing the B&M.


----------



## AcePilot (Aug 10, 2006)

I searched the Hurst website, but didn't find a shifter for the new GTO.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

when you get on the hurst site go to click on home then scroll down to new products click scroll to bottom of page it is there.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

jmd said:


> when you get on the hurst site go to click on home then scroll down to new products click scroll to bottom of page it is there.


I checked it out and it's still like the factory "remote style" shifter. Could it possible be that much better that the factory with that design? Summitracing shows a price of $231.99 but it has not arrived as of yet. The salesman stated that it could be cheaper. Other shifters were ranging from $175 to $200 on their site.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

GMM is the only way to go the car should come stock with them.The car was made down under and raced you longer there so why whouldnt you use the best shifter they make?Can you tell I love mine?arty:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the Hurst has been going to be released "in the next couple of months" for over a year now. they may have it out when the car's become a classic. nice work Hurst. the B & M is better than stock if you mod it but the GMM is much better than that. it's funny people will spend $250-$350 on a "C"AI that's not much better than a $50 pod filter but skimp on a part that's used day in and day out and vastly increases the joy of driving the car.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I'll be getting the GMM when I return home in a few weeks!


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

any opinions on lou's short stick? they just came out with one that you can use your factory shifter. i ordered one, should be in soon. just curious of any experiences anyone on this site has had with them. i know theres a lot of big fans of them over at ls1gto.com.


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

*Gmm*

I just got my GMM installed, it's like a whole diff't car! Quicker acceleration for daily driving, shift feel is very good, but have to get used to the metal stops... just a little shocking every time I pull the lever to the left to get to first gear gate. Other than that, every gear shift feels intuitive. GMM is premium but worth the $$s, feels indestructible. Had mine dealer installed, dealer is owned a racer w pit crew on staff; the crew has installed many of these in Vettes and they recommended this unit, too.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Just need to chime in on the GMM Ripshifter. Go race version. Without a DOUBT


----------

